# White Rice when sick?



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I know this is question is on here because I've seen it but I cant find it. Sookie is not feeling well, she has the runs. But I cant get her to the vet until Thursday because of a snow storm :roll: So I was wondering if I can feed her a little rice to help solidify it. I heard rice wont hurt them and I feed it to my dogs and cats when they have the runs too. Does anyone know?


----------



## Hedgehog Grove (Jul 21, 2010)

I'm not sure about white rice but most use unspiced plain canned pumpkin.


----------



## leosowner (Dec 28, 2010)

could bananas help?


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

My main fear would be how much rice swells, even after it is cooked. I know absolutely nothing about this, it's just the first thing that popped into my head.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

abrowndog said:


> My main fear would be how much rice swells, even after it is cooked. I know absolutely nothing about this, it's just the first thing that popped into my head.


I've read on here thats its safe for their stomachs but I'm not entirely sure. But I feel horrible not doing anything. 


PapilionRu said:


> I'm not sure about white rice but most use unspiced plain canned pumpkin.


I wish I had canned pumpkin but I dont and I cant really go get any now  I didnt know that cured the runs, good to know.


leosowner said:


> could bananas help?


I have no idea but I dont think feeding her fruit will help. I know with kids if you feed them a lot of fruit they can get diarrhea also. If she's already sick I dont know if thats the best. I'm not sure though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I tried giving white rice to Snarf just to vary his diet - wouldn't eat it, naturally. :roll: I'm sure I read that's it's okay for them to eat. You could try bananas, too. I'm thinking of the BRAT diet you feed to kids when they're sick (Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, Toast). I think bananas would be great for diarrhea.

This isn't going to help you now...sorry...but for future use: I keep a small jar of pumpkin baby food in the fridge in case I ever need it. I can't imagine what I'd have to do to get Snarf to actually EAT it :roll: but it's there if I need it.


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> I tried giving white rice to Snarf just to vary his diet - wouldn't eat it, naturally. :roll: I'm sure I read that's it's okay for them to eat. You could try bananas, too. I'm thinking of the BRAT diet you feed to kids when they're sick (Bananas, Rice, Applesauce, Toast). I think bananas would be great for diarrhea.
> 
> This isn't going to help you now...sorry...but for future use: I keep a small jar of pumpkin baby food in the fridge in case I ever need it. I can't imagine what I'd have to do to get Snarf to actually EAT it :roll: but it's there if I need it.


That's a good idea, I'll buy some. I didnt think of baby food. You know, maybe I'll try a little banana and a little rice to start. Nothing extreme but if you say it helps, it cant hurt now. I thought fruit made it worse but I guess not in this case. I really feel bad, she does NOT feel good  I need to do something until she sees the vet.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Some fruit will make it worse but I think because bananas are 'binding' and gentle, they recommend them for upset tummies. I don't think a little teensy bit can hurt at this point...

Good luck!


----------



## abrowndog (Nov 26, 2010)

I bought babyfood for an emergency, too. Just remember to keep an eye on those expiration dates!


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

Nothing to really add to the current situation, but for the future... I just buy 1 can of unseasoned pumpkin, scoop them in about 1 teaspoon measurements into ice cub trays, then freeze. Once frozen, I pop them into freezer ziplock bags. That way, you will always have some on hand, without worrying about going bad after using just once.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

giving fruit if there's loose stool doesn't make sense to me, but that's just my understanding.

+ vote for the pumpkin.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Fruit isn't recommended in cases of diarrhea, at least with humans. The BRAT diet is recommended only because the items in it are easily digestible source of calories but it doesn't help firming stool up.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I was wondering about the banana thing, too..."bananas are binding" was heard a lot when one of us kids had the flu but wondered if it was an old wives' tale.

The BRAT diet has apparently been updated! Who knew? This is from wisegeek.com, so consider the source, but it sounds good:

Sometimes people suffer from long bouts of diarrhea after stomach flu or because of conditions that are ongoing, like irritable bowel syndrome. When frequent bowel movements continue for more than a couple of days, and there is no indication of parasitic or bacterial infection, certain foods can help firm bowel movements and put an end to the condition. Commonly doctors advocate the BRAT or BRATTY diet to help relieve diarrhea.

BRATTY is an acronym for bananas, rice, applesauce, toast, tea and yogurt. These foods, especially when eaten together, can help to firm bowel movements. In the past physicians recommended the BRAT diet only, which did not include tea and yogurt, but the BRATTY diet is now preferred given the beneficial qualities in yogurt.


Bananas have high potassium content, which is excellent for replacing lost potassium. They also have a healthy balance of starch and fruit sugars that can help firm bowel movements. Rice and white or wheat toast should be served without added spices or butter, since fats and spices may prolong frequent or watery bowel movements. 

Applesauce or even whole apples are a great source of pectin, a natural bulking agent. Green tea or weak black tea, preferably decaffeinated, helps to replace lost fluids. There aren’t enough ways to sing the praise of yogurt, which contains natural live cultures that help restore intestinal balance. After a day or two of diarrhea, the body is usually depleted of good bacteria in the gut, and this depletion can prolong the number of days you have loose bowel movements. By replacing these bacteria with the live cultures in yogurt, you can restore this balance more quickly than the body would be able to do on its own. 

Another reason yogurt is great is that it provides a much greater supply of protein than do other foods on the BRATTY diet. This makes it possible to stay on the diet for several days if needed without skipping on protein. It’s usually recommended that you remain on the diet until a day or two after diarrhea has ceased.

There are some common mistakes with the BRATTY diet that can negate its effects. As mentioned above, toast and rice should be served plain. Read labels of yogurt to be sure it contains live cultures and make sure it is minimally sweetened, preferably with fruit juice only, or you can eat it plain if you don’t mind the sour taste. A plain yogurt and banana shake is nice and sweet. 

Don’t substitute apple juice for applesauce or raw apples. Apple juice tends to work as a natural laxative. Try to stick with decaffeinated tea and don’t use herbal teas, which might prolong diarrhea. Skip additives to your tea like milk, honey, sugar or sugar substitutes


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow thats good to know! I only eat rice when that happens. Good to know. I tried giving her some banana and rice but she wasnt big on the banana. So I just mixed a little rice with her dry food and I think she ate a few grains but I think she tried really hard to go around them. I'll just have to wait and see.
Thanks guys!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought pumpkin was for constipation not the runs?


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

There are two types of fiber, soluble and insoluble. The insoluble one increases the size of the stool, which will increase bowel movements therefore not being good for diarrhea. 

Soluble fiber absorbs a lot of water in the intestines, which can help with diarrhea. I learned when I went to Nutrition school that you can prescribe soluble fiber to patients with diarrhea, and I have used it with success with my boyfriend -- hope he'll never read this post!  

Pumpkin has both of the fibers, so it helps with constipation or diarrhea.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

susanaproenca said:


> I have used it with success with my boyfriend -- hope he'll never read this post!


 :lol: 
That's why I know about fibre, too!


----------



## lpercz (Dec 23, 2010)

I had no idea about all of these pumpkin facts because I hate pumpkin haha But I'll definitely get some and keep some for her in the future. Who knew pumpkin was a miracle squash


----------

